
An Artificially Created Universe: The Electronic Computer Project at IAS (2012) - benbreen
https://www.ias.edu/ideas/2012/george-dyson-ecp
======
goldenkey
I am Von Nuemann's shadow, I will not let him down!

These projects are dedicated to his memory:
[https://github.com/churchofthought/ScatterLife](https://github.com/churchofthought/ScatterLife)

Currently working on Life V2, a cellular automata based reproduction of
General Relativity. Life V2 is being done in WebGL using a single Fragment
Shader with ARB_shader_image_load_store in the most performant way possible.

------
ausbah
Are there any good books, historical or technical, that go into detail about
the foundational relationships between higher order, theoretical mathematics
and real world applications in things like computers? Like as was covered in
this article.

~~~
sjburt
This article is an excerpt from the book Turing's Cathedral, which,
coincidentally, I'm currently reading. Sometimes I wish it went into a little
more technical detail (and I think it's a little too charitable toward von
Nuemann and the IAS) but it's still a worthwhile read and I think covers that
era much more completely and with more depth than other works. Anyway if you
like that article, the book is equally fascinating throughout.

~~~
yarrel
I'm reading "Memories That Shaped an Industry" at the moment.

It's less charitable towards Von Neumann.

~~~
bklaasen
For searchability later: Emerson W. Pugh, MIT Press

